# Anybody know where I can get bike decals?



## agustinflores (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello bike enthusiast, I'm actually new to the bike world so I could use some help from you guys. I just got me a Peugeot Marseille and the decals are ok but I really want that new look. Anybody know what websites sell decals for peugeot bikes?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2012)

Contact Bruce Crawford  (bcrawf283)
He remakes them and I understand they are pretty durable.


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26142-Repop-decals&highlight=bcrawf1


----------

